
Introducing .NET Core Docs - dend
https://docs.microsoft.com/teamblog/introducing-net-core-docs/
======
haft
This is so much better than the old Technet approach. I especially appreciate
the UX that went into creating the site -
[https://docs.microsoft.com/teamblog/introducing-docs-
microso...](https://docs.microsoft.com/teamblog/introducing-docs-microsoft-
com/)

Is there any change this will be available as an option for local
documentation from VS? Sandcastle is a little dated.

~~~
dend
We don't have any announcement for this yet, but stay tuned on our blog and
Twitter (@docsmsft). Feel free to also submit this piece of feedback here:
[https://msdocs.uservoice.com](https://msdocs.uservoice.com)

~~~
jbtule
Isn't this it?
[https://dotnet.github.io/docfx/](https://dotnet.github.io/docfx/)

------
jc4p
I know it _just_ launched but oh my god how do you launch such a slow site.
I'm trying to load the "System.Drawing" API docs and Chrome inspector just
shows a GET pending alongside a _lot_ of analytics and marketing calls being
made. I waited to see how long it'd take, 30s to load the page:
[http://i.imgur.com/Z6y1ulSr.png](http://i.imgur.com/Z6y1ulSr.png)

Anyway, ignoring the launch issues: My #1 annoyance with MSFT documentation is
sub-classes being on a different page. If you want to call a DirectX method
which takes 4 inputs, you need to open up a new tab for each of those inputs
to see the possible values / etc. I hate it, very very much. I hope their new
documentation doesn't have this issue, I'll check back again in a few weeks to
see if I can actually load pages on this site.

~~~
dend
Thanks for the feedback! I am a PM on the docs team and will direct your
feedback right now to the engineering team to look into the perf issue.

~~~
BillinghamJ
If you disable javascript, the site works and loads in ~50ms. You should
consider deleting all/most of the JS :)

~~~
616c
As someone who works in IT and generally does not like opening pages with JS
full on (yes, I am one of those NoScript uBlock elitists), it is insulting
that almost no KB article or other main page will load without throwing an
enable JS blanket.

It has been discussed here before. As an IT professional, the only system that
upsets me more than Microsoft on this point is Symantec. I expect clean
minimalist doc pages from system dev and anti-virus companies. I do not need
fancy MVVM pages and tracking JS to know what you fixed in your latest bug
release, thank you!

~~~
dsp1234
_other main page will load without throwing an enable JS blanket_

 _I expect clean minimalist doc pages from system dev_

You're in luck. The documents that are being discussed work without javascript
enabled.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/index](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/index)

Click on "System"

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/System](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/System)

Scroll down and click on "Array"

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/system.arra...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/system.array#System_Array)

Scroll down and click on "OverflowException"

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/system.over...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/api/system.overflowexception#System_OverflowException)

etc... all without javascript.

------
jsingleton
Looks nice. Much more useful than the original release with only the
Enterprise Mobility docs.

~~~
dend
Thank you for the feedback! We will gradually migrate more documentation to
our new docs portal.

------
quaffapint
It could be because it's just a work in progress, but I'm not seeing code
examples like there were in the current version of the docs site.

~~~
dend
It's work in progress - we will add them soon!

~~~
tracker1
A couple suggestions here... embed them in the docs on the site, I can't
access gist, for example at work, so often have to reread, or use my phone to
see them when referenced in blog posts, for example.

The second suggestion, would be to show (maybe under a tab/collapse) what
imports one needs... I specifically remember learning C# when it first came
out between books and using the cli compiler without benefit of VS, and had a
beast of a time figuring out that an example with StringBuilder required
System.Text, or some such be imported into my class file. It's something that
always bugs me when I see snippets without a reference to the namespaces that
are needed.

~~~
dend
Noted. We are working on the code snippet experience as we speak.

